# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  still trying to identify a black gel on my frog

## Vern

so the spot of gel or what ever it is, is just above the frogs shoulder.

Does anyone know what it is?

----------


## Heather

Hi Vern,
How long has the spot been there? Have you noticed any odd behaviors? Is your frog still eating well?

----------


## Vern

The spot has been there for at least a week. The frogs behaviour seems to be normal and he looks healthy and active, i'm unsure how well the frog is feeding because  of the large size of my vivarium which has it's own continuous supply of breeding fruit fly .

----------


## Heather

I'm not sure what it is but it looks abnormal. Have you tried to rinse it off gently?

----------


## Vern

I agree, I think I will try to suck it off with a pipette and then take a closer look under the microscope.

----------


## Lee Walden

whatever came of the spot ? the froh still doing ok?

----------

